# Howto permanently disable start stop feature in Audi A4 B8 my 2010 w VCDS



## clasu93 (May 6, 2006)

Is there any way to permanently disable the start-stop feature in a A4 B8 my. 2010 (2.0TQ) with VCDS?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Unclear. If you want us to research it, please post a complete Auto-Scan. 

-Uwe-


----------



## clasu93 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Uwe,
here is a fresh auto-scan from my car:

Tuesday,15,June,2010,19:32:35:42050
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8T0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 42 46 47 52 53 55 56 5F 62 72


VIN: WAUZZZ8K1AA172585 Mileage: 160km/99miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (Ma----CDNC) Labels: 06H-907-115-CAB.clb
Part No SW: 8K2 907 115 L HW: 8K2 907 115 L
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TF H05 0004 
Revision: ECH05--- 
Coding: 010C000C184F0160
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS8K2907115L A01007
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS8K2907115L.rod

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 8K0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 379 BE HW: 8K0 907 379 BE
Component: ESP8 quattro H04 0030 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 070D0C
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 DP HW: 8K0 907 064 DP
Component: BCM2 1.1 H02 0328 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 032200
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

Part No SW: 8T0 959 754 D HW: 8T0 959 754 D
Component: FBSAUDIB8 IDG H50 0070 

Part No SW: 8K0 905 852 D HW: 8K0 905 852 D
Component: J764 ELV MLB H37 0042 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8T1 820 043 AK HW: 8T1 820 043 AK
Component: KLIMA 3 ZONEN H08 0180 
Revision: C1000000 Serial number: 01230420101241
Coding: 64300000
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8K0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 063 P HW: 8K0 907 063 P
Component: BCM1 1.0 H29 0380 
Revision: 10029001 Serial number: 00000000651684
Coding: 2600D0914034AF010001000300001D0D0F1C070806010141000000
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

Part No SW: 8K1 955 119 A HW: 8T1 955 119 
Component: WWS 220410 H06 0070 
Coding: 00FD11

Part No SW: 8K0 955 559 HW: 8K0 955 559 
Component: RLS H04 0003 
Coding: 025028

Part No SW: 8K0 941 531 AL HW: 8K0 941 531 AL
Component: E1 - LDS H08 0090 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 8K0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 919 475 Q HW: 8K0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0070 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 51241011702223
Coding: 000003
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 655 G HW: 8K0 959 655 G
Component: AirbagVW-AU10 H39 0560 
Serial number: 003EFD0F082R 
Coding: 30343435363030303030554A304C384B3053
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010 003010
ROD: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010_AU48.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 8K0-953-568.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 953 568 F HW: 8K0 953 568 F
Component: Lenks.Modul H16 0014 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90315JDN000G0 
Coding: 000017
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

Component: E221 - MFL H02 0010 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 8T0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 920 930 B HW: 8K0 920 930 B
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H20 0255 
Revision: 00400000 Serial number: CIV64TH4A 
Coding: 0F04110003000008010000
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 8T0-907-468.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 907 468 AD HW: 8T0 907 468 K
Component: GW-BEM 4CAN-M H09 0117 
Revision: EC000056 Serial number: 5600E104140244
Coding: 00CF07
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 8K0-959-793.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 793 H HW: 8K0 959 793 D
Component: TSG FA H11 0306 
Revision: Serial number: 0000010524878 
Coding: 011C02204000410001
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-46.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 DP HW: 8K0 907 064 DP
Component: BCM2 1.1 H02 0328 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0129560246 
Coding: 01000620203904400030023680000000
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8T0 035 223 AN HW: 8T0 035 223 AK
Component: DSP Prem H10 0190 
Revision: 00010001 Serial number: 34882002244101

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 8K0-959-792.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 792 H HW: 8K0 959 792 D
Component: TSG BF H11 0306 
Revision: Serial number: 0000010541074 
Coding: 011C02204000410001
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (J540) Labels: 8K0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 801 H HW: 8K0 907 801 H
Component: EPB Audi B8 H09 0100 
Revision: 00000003 Serial number: 10000000497869
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8K0-907-357.clb
Part No: 8K5 907 357 A
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 06334 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (R) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 035 053 B HW: 4F0 035 053 
Component: Radio U Basic H45 0020 
Revision: AB001007 Serial number: 341DS0A7731904
Coding: 010003010000000001
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8T1 035 666 E HW: 8T1 035 666 E
Component: H-BN-EU H47 0047 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 483D$0A7619093
Coding: 010100010006A1ED01000B1E000000030000
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: 8K0-959-795.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 795 C HW: 8K0 959 795 C
Component: TSG HL H10 0306 
Revision: Serial number: 0000103542161 
Coding: 010C02204000210001
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: 8K0-959-795.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 795 C HW: 8K0 959 795 C
Component: TSG HR H10 0306 
Revision: Serial number: 0000103542132 
Coding: 010C02204000210001
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

You could try changing your engine coding to:

010C000C184F0060

In theory, that should tell the ECU that there is no Start/Stop system. However, I cannot guarantee that this will work, or that it will not have undesirable side-effects. Please understand, these Start/Stop systems are brand new and we do not yet have any real-world experience with them, so you try this totally at your own risk.

Of course if you do try it, please let us know the results. 

-Uwe-


----------



## hrdinaveliky (Sep 19, 2011)

Try:
Gateway -> adaptation -> channel 13 -> 292029


----------

